# D-Link 802.11g/2.4GHz



## brianploof

I am trying to network my desktop and my laptop using a SB5100 cable modem. I connected the modem to a D-Link wireless router and the router to my desktop. I tried to use the setup wizard by typeing http://192.168.0.1 in the URL address box. The logon pop up screen appeared but when I typed in admin for the username and pressed enter I did not receive the Home screen. I only saw the logon pop up screen again. My network card is a Broadcam 440x 10/100 Integrated and I would like to connect my laptop (Sony Vaio) wireless.


----------



## brianploof

*cable modem*

The cable modem was previously connected to the laptop. Do I need to configure this modem to my desktop to use it with a router?


----------



## johnwill

Reset the router to factory defaults, then do this:

Turn everything off.
Turn on the modem, wait for it to sync with the ISP.
Turn on the router, wait two minutes.
Turn on the connected machine and see if it has a connection. 

You should then be able to use the 192.168.0.1 address to access the setup pages.


----------



## brianploof

*No log in allowed*

I still cannot log in with admin. The pop up login window keeps popping up. The status led is not lit on my router and has not been.


----------



## brianploof

*compatable?*

I read on another site that the SB5100 Surfboard cable modem and DI-524 Wireless router sometime have problems communicating.


----------



## johnwill

The modem isn't even in the picture when you're trying to logon to the router's configuration pages, so that's not your issue. If you've reset the router to factory defaults, and the default login doesn't work, I'm thinking something's wrong with the router. That shouldn't be an issue here.


----------



## philbrooks

I thought Dlinks were 192.168.1.1 mite just be me tho 

are you using username admin password admin, all lower case?


----------



## johnwill

Well, I've had three D-Link routers, including the one I'm using right now. All have had a default base address of 192.168.0.1


----------



## newhouse1390

The base for IP addresses on all D-link products is 192.168.0.1, Make sure that you are providing the default admin user credentials when attempting to log on, see your user manual to verify.


----------

